# New party song- 'Halloween Night' + video & remix



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Hi Everyone!!!

I made a video to one of my songs and a remix too. Thought I would share them with you fine people.


Its called Halloween Night - one of my favorite tracks from the new CD. 

ITUNES Link
AMAZON Link

Hope you like it - here is the video! can you spot all the horror movies in the clips?






*Halloween Night extended remix*

My new CD is out now - if you haven't heard it yet you can listen to the whole thing here
[B]http://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com[/B]/
*[url]http://www.hauntmusic.co.uk*[/URL]

Thanks to everyone on this forum for your support and comments, I really appreciate it. 
Its October in 2 days... I hope some of you are using the music for your haunts!
Thanks
Sam


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Do I hear a steel pan in this? haha sounds awesome.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Excellent song! I was playing "Name That Movie" throughout the video...


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanmsk for our comments glad you like it, there may be a steel drum or two in there, Dinosaur, did you work them all out?


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

All of Sams stuff is great. Thanks for the share, this is cool.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

There's a lot of "Carnival of Souls", stuff from "Le Manoir du Diable", "The Devil Bat", might be a Lugosi shot from "White Zombie", that big castle with lightning has to be a Corman Poe film (could be any of 'em though), I'm guessing the rotten skeleton behind the door is from "The Terror", some great shots from "Horror Express" toward the end. That's all I got .. there are others I don't recognize.

Also ... that is a really good song.


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Love this track. Great job with the video too!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks for your comments Kurtis, Dinosaur and World of fright! glad you enjoyed it - dinosaur you nailed most of them  there are 3 other films in there.... one is from 1898!

We got a great review on FEARnet last night if any of you would like to read it its here:

/www.fearnet.com/news/review/sam-haynes-welcome-horror-show-%E2%80%93-album-review

29 days to go!!!


----------

